# Kirkwood NUKED



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

pawlo said:


> Roads closed from both sides, 2 feet overnight, all lifts but one on snow and wind hold...
> take a look
> Webcam | Kirkwood Mountain Resort
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be epic.


boooyah! :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

That's exactly how Diamond peak looked on the 17th when I was there. Same amount of snow. Best snowboarding experience in my life 

Damnit Pawlo... I didn't notice you were in that area. Could have hit you up for a meet at one of the Tahoe resorts :/


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Leo said:


> That's exactly how Diamond peak looked on the 17th when I was there. Same amount of snow. Best snowboarding experience in my life
> 
> Damnit Pawlo... I didn't notice you were in that area. Could have hit you up for a meet at one of the Tahoe resorts :/


Text me next time! I ride Kirkwood...season pass and best terrain ever....ever been there?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

pawlo said:


> Text me next time! I ride Kirkwood...season pass and best terrain ever....ever been there?


No, this was my first year riding at Tahoe. We had week long trip and were staying in Incline Village in northern Tahoe. We rode for three days.

Mt Rose

Boreal

Diamond Peak

Those are the places we rode. I would have done Kirkwood had I realized you shred there. Maybe in a couple more years lol.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Leo said:


> No, this was my first year riding at Tahoe. We had week long trip and were staying in Incline Village in northern Tahoe. We rode for three days.
> 
> Mt Rose
> 
> ...


I love Mt. Rose. Rode two days there on our last trip. We also hit Diamond Peak because we won a free ticket from Snow Bomb, and I was comped...free is always awesome, but we still only stayed for a couple of hours. It's got incredible views, some nice runs, but it gets boring quick because you have to take the same lift to the same place every single time to get anywhere on the mountain. It is beautiful, though. But it's not a "destination" spot in Tahoe, IMHO. Never been to Boreal, but Sugar Bowl is awesome! We got two feet of fresh last Feb when we were there...I absolutely LOVE Tahoe!

So far I've ridden:
Homewood
Alpine Meadows
Squaw Valley
Heavenly
Northstar
Sugar Bowl
Kirkwood
Mt. Rose
Diamond Peak

My faves are Homewood and by far, no comparison, Kirkwood. Kirkwood is just freakin' epic. I wish I was snowed in there!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Epic pow day in Kirkwood yesterday.
5 hours drive, since 88 was close ant the alternative (HW50) was longer... slow and snowed in...but it was worth it! Epic pow sunny day...Backside finally open...












Backside untracked...first 10 chairs...look at "The Wave"










Backside natural half pipe runs..










Soo much good stuff...










Wind blown accumulation between trees...chest deep.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

wow. that looks fucking perfect!!! those are the conditions you dream about right there. good shit


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Shocktroop531 said:


> wow. that looks fucking perfect!!! those are the conditions you dream about right there. good shit



Yeah...and you want more of that.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

pawlo said:


> Yeah...and you want more of that.


if every day looked like that. then we'd be in heaven wouldn't we? 

I've already had a few days that looked like that already this season. although I was riding that super light utah fluff pow :cheeky4:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Risking of getting another day like that tomorrow...it keeps dumping at night here.. No bluebird thou..but at least I'll get there in my average time..2:45, not 5 hours.
was pretty light here too..was 12 deg all day...cold and crisp


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

pawlo said:


> Yeah...and you want more of that.


If I recall, you caught that scene multiple times last time, brother. I was there one of them.


----------

